# Bought Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0 as my first bike. Opinions?



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to my LBS and bought my first road bike, a Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0 I am just getting into road biking. Used to mountain bike approx. 15 yrs. ago. Anyway. I like the bike, but I am wondering if anyone has heard anything about these bikes, good or bad, and possible issues to look for with the bike, or even things people have tended to find they needed to replace/upgrade? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice bike. If you like to look at it and it's the right size, it's a good bike for you. Don't get buyers remorse. It should be all the bike you need for years. Enjoy


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Vontress, 
Thanks for the feedback. Maybe I came off wrong. I really like the bike and am definitely not having buyers remorse. I just honestly couldn't find much in the way of reviews and am wondering what others may have heard about the bike.


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Vontress, 
Thanks for the feedback. Maybe I came off wrong. I really like the bike and am definitely not having buyers remorse. I just honestly couldn't find much in the way of reviews and am wondering what others may have heard about the bike.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Bike has good geometry to be comfortable bike. Good components. I don't think you could go wrong. I think it's a sweet bike.


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Vontress,
I agree. It does seem to be a really sweet bike


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Fuji makes very nice bikes. That's a good choice.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

That's good enough to be my next bike. Grea choice and the paint looks awesome.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

glipp.....Congrats!! :thumbsup: But two things....


1) If you don't post a pic of the bike in your home or on your property, then maybe you didn't really buy it?

2) If you don't post a review in a few weeks, you are contributing to the lack of reviews that you can't find.




**


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Erion929 said:


> glipp.....Congrats!! :thumbsup: But two things....
> 
> 
> 1) If you don't post a pic of the bike in your home or on your property, then maybe you didn't really buy it?
> ...


+1 on both counts. 

OP, If you look forward to that 'next ride' and riding your bike puts a smile on your face, others opinions are of little conseqeunce. FWIW, the bike has what I consider to be classic race geo, and that (IME) makes for a quick handling, fun ride. Enjoy, and start saving for that upgraded wheelset you'll soon be thinking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## muled0g14 (May 22, 2011)

I just recently bought a Fuji Newest 1.0 which is a very similar bike(triple vs. double). I really enjoy it. It's a very comfortable ride (for me).


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

glipp, that's one heck of a nice bike for your first road bike. The Shimano 105 group will serve you well for a good number of years with regular TLC...I'm thrilled with how my 105 group is serving me

Congrats!


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

The Fuji Roubaix was what it was called back in 2007, was my first road bike ever, I really enjoyed it and have nothing but positive experiences with Fuji bikes. The lack of reviews don't mean beans , as long as you enjoy it and have fun riding that's all that matters. I'd recommend getting a pro fitting to maximize comfort and most importantly prevent injuries.


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> glipp.....Congrats!! :thumbsup: But two things....
> 
> 
> 1) If you don't post a pic of the bike in your home or on your property, then maybe you didn't really buy it?
> ...


Erion929,
Thanks for the input. I promise I really did buy the bike. Rode 3 days last week with my longest ride being about 20 miles.I get your point about the reviews and agree, however, I don't have alot of knowledge about what to even say for a review of the bike except so far it has been easy to ride, comfortable and it seems to fit me very well. As I gain more knowledge maybe I can give a better/more through report on the bike. Enjoying it though and getting to know some of the good local routes for riding :thumbsup:


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone else who replied as well. I appreciate everyone's feedback about the bike. This is really a great board!!


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

@ glipp

I really hope you like the bike. That's a very nice choice for a first bike (as others have pointed out) 

Although I know Fuji is not one of the "Big brands" and that may be partially to blame for the lack of reviews... I can tell you that a good friend of mine owns a Bike Shop in this area and he has never had anything bad to say about Fuji. They make very good bikes and they are a very good company for him to deal with. I have a couple aquaintances that have bikes similar to the one you picked and they love their bikes... but as they are just aquaintances I've never gone in depth with what they think of their bikes.

But I will tell you that I have another good friend, that is just now getting in to riding, and is looking in a similar price range as you were and my recomendation to him was to get (essentially) your bike or a Felt F75... I told him the Specialized Allez Comp was also in that price range but A) I thought he'd be happier with the 105 components vs the SRAM and B) the local Specialized dealer is run by a bunch of pricks.

But the moral of the story is you just got yourself one badass machine to be sure... now you just need to ride it :thumbsup:


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> @ glipp
> 
> I really hope you like the bike. That's a very nice choice for a first bike (as others have pointed out)
> 
> ...


Thanks Prodigalcyclist,
I am really enjoying the bike. Went for an approx. 20 mile ride after work today. I am just getting in saddle time at this point and learning the bike.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

glipp said:


> Thanks Prodigalcyclist,
> I am really enjoying the bike. Went for an approx. 20 mile ride after work today. I am just getting in saddle time at this point and learning the bike.



That's a beautiful bike... I've seen a few of them around here. Next time I see the guys who ride em I'll try to get some input on what they think of them after putting some miles on them. I have no doubts it will be positive feedback though.


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> That's a beautiful bike... I've seen a few of them around here. Next time I see the guys who ride em I'll try to get some input on what they think of them after putting some miles on them. I have no doubts it will be positive feedback though.


Thanks ProdigalCyclist,
Getting that feedback would be great if you get the chance.


----------

